# Signal Park J.O.E.



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been riding this since Dew Tour Breck. And as of now, I'm bored. Might as well write a review.

145lbs, 9 Ride Phytop LE, Flow Quattro's, Goofy 23in-22in 12/-12

First thing to say is soft. Its a jibstick. Average pop for its flex, enough for jibs, lacks on jumps. Gets you in and out of jibs with enough spring and has enough substance to be stable enough on the jib under my weight. The next thing is the speed of the base. Fastest jibstick base I have ever ridden. Flat out acceleration is better than my sintered 154 Indoor FK. 15 days after a wax and I still see no dryness and feel no slower. The durasurf that Signal uses is fantastic. Smooth turns, not really a tail to push with since its soft, but Signal has a way of making their boards super quick edge to edge (rode with Contacts and Flows, faster with the Flows, but still faster than average with the Contacts). The softness and it being set up as my rail board means very little grip in ice, the radial sidecut doesn't help that either. I haven't been able to get my hands on a regular 150 park or anything close to the J.O.E. in size, but the J.O.E. has close to zero camber. Having only like 2mm of camber coupled with its super soft flex, it basically rides like zero.

OVERALL:
I like it. It's not my favorite, yet. For 2012 all the Signals are getting carbon strips and the Park officially comes in zero cam. My only complaint was that my J.O.E. didn't have the snap I prefer. It's plenty jibbable and being a little stiffer to allow for more snap won't kill the rail goodness this provides. I have high expectations for the 2012 Park Zero with carbon.

If you feel like Weapons, Kinks, SubPops, Airobics, or other jibsticks are just not fast enough, get one of these. Or if you want to support a super rad US made well priced company, just buy something Signal. Great stuff.

http://www.signalsnowboards.com/blog.aspx
YouTube - SignalSnowboard's Channel


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I was cotemplating getting the Park, but with the 2012 coming with carbon stringers, I think I'll wait and see what they're like. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Str8BassHED (Aug 20, 2010)

I rode the Signal Park Jake Olsen indoor last night and thought it was alot of fun!!

Tried rails for the first time and I nailed it using the Park.

The only neg thing I would say is it was sketchy on ice and I couldn't hammer it on turns, altho I'm used to riding a stiff Lib Tech Dark Series with magna. Felt like I had to be more nimble on my turning, which was cool as it's much quicker edge to edge, but couldn't put all my weight into the carves/didn't feel stable.

Bearing in mind I had the board detuned further to ride rails so it literally had no edges!

I'm thinking about getting one, anyone else own one of these?? do you recommend any other boards? was also looking at the Stepchild Jib Stick but haven't ridden one..thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Signal. No you cant really push on the tail in a turn and the edgehold sucks in ice, but its a jibstick made for Bear and Mt. High, they don't have ice, they have slush.

Wait like 2 weeks and I'll tell you if you should get this years or wait till 2012 for the Park Zero with carbon.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'm a huge fan of Signal. No you cant really push on the tail in a turn and the edgehold sucks in ice, but its a jibstick made for Bear and Mt. High, they don't have ice, they have slush.
> 
> Wait like 2 weeks and I'll tell you if you should get this years or wait till 2012 for the Park Zero with carbon.




the flat park does have carbon in it. I kinda hope the Yasaku 152 graphic is also available as flat, but it doesn't look like it from the catalog =(


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

twin89 said:


> the flat park does have carbon in it. I kinda hope the Yasaku 152 graphic is also available as flat, but it doesn't look like it from the catalog =(


Its just camber, but still plenty rad


----------

